# Nitecore charger repair



## Raindance (17/6/20)

a Few weeks ago I posted on my Nitecore D2 chargers outstanding reliability over the four and a half years I have been using it.
As luck would have it a few weeks later it started resetting continually and would no longer charge cells. It had been getting progressively noisier as well and now the buzzing sound was very clear even with ambient daytime sounds which used to disguise them.
Decided to open her op before chucking her and noticed a capacitor which was swollen and discolored.
Made a turn at Mantech this morning and purchased two 16V 1000mF caps.
Quick soldering job and were back to normal.



Best two Rand fifty I have spent in a while.

Hope this helps someone save some bucks as well.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10 | Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (17/6/20)

I've fixed tvs like that before. It's exactly the same procwdure

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## kolakidd (17/6/20)

Caps shouldn't go that fast, if it happens again maybe try a 1000uf in the same package size, but a higher voltage limit, so like 50V as opposed to 16V. That will ultimately mean the cap is under very low stress.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silo (17/6/20)

kolakidd said:


> Caps shouldn't go that fast, if it happens again maybe try a 1000uf in the same package size, but a higher voltage limit, so like 50V as opposed to 16V. That will ultimately mean the cap is under very low stress.



Four and a half years?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kolakidd (17/6/20)

Caps in an amp go as long as 16 years, but those are generally sized properly, so operating inside their temp and voltage range. I've pulled caps out of 30 year old amps that are still fine, and still measure in spec. At some point after the lifespan of a cap you'll get voltage drift (So the value will drift out of the % spec for uF value), for a cap to literally swell after four years it's been pushed beyond the temp or V limits. If you go for long life caps with a higher voltage rating, you'll get many more years out of them.

Generally this kind of stuff is designed to a price spec, so cheap computer psu's and chargers are a good example. Caps are generally cheap and way below spec. If you replace PSU's in those things you go for high temp long life at a higher voltage rating, like the Rubycon PX series at Mantech.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Resistance (17/6/20)

Raindance said:


> a Few weeks ago I posted on my Nitecore D2 chargers outstanding reliability over the four and a half years I have been using it.
> As luck would have it a few weeks later it started resetting continually and would no longer charge cells. It had been getting progressively noisier as well and now the buzzing sound was very clear even with ambient daytime sounds which used to disguise them.
> Decided to open her op before chucking her and noticed a capacitor which was swollen and discolored.
> Made a turn at Mantech this morning and purchased two 16V 1000mF caps.
> ...


Well done and awesome job bro.
If you have time to do an extra bit of DIY go the route @kolakidd suggests. If your buzzing is gone the charger should last longer than the next four years. These mass produced electronics go for the cheaper cap with the same rating as yours. I had this issue with my TV luckily I didn't have to replace them yet.
Looking forward to your next project.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (17/6/20)

Wow, that’s awesome @Raindance !
Well done!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

